# Dell Inspiron 1300 Network Controller



## lexus2 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello People,

I have a Dell Inspiron 1300, with Windows XP Pro sp2 and I'm desperate to load this Network Controller driver I've downloaded the R108904\winXP is this the correct one because I have un-installed and installed a few times now to no avail. 

Error message says:

"Cannot install Hardware because the wizard cannot find the software".

I did a clean re-install. Loaded chip-set driver first. Then Audio
many thanks

lexus2:4-dontkno


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum


That looks like the right one . . did you run the .exe file after downloading it?


----------



## lexus2 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello 

Thanks for the quick reply. I unzipped and just followed the Instructions. to no avail.

Cheers
.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Did the inetaller start and run? . . any error message?


----------



## lexus2 (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't think so unless I missed something shall I reload again and see if an error message pops up
Thanks


----------



## lexus2 (Aug 11, 2009)

Should uninstall the driver and reload and see what happens, I think last time I did this it just asked me If I wanted to uninstall this. I said yes because I thought it would find the new hardware again on booting up. am I doing this right ??
Many thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I would first download the driver again to be sure the first dwonload was not corrupt. . . when you do, select Run this time ( not save ) . . it should then slef extract ( if it asks if you want to overwrite existing files say yes ) and self install . . if it asks if you want to uninstall, click yes, then do it again.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Go here for drivers:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...INSPIRON1300/B130&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

There are several choices here to choose from, are you sure you are picking the right driver? if you need help in choosing right one....

Go here for everest:
http://majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

Copy and Paste to Wordpad, attach it to your post.


----------



## lexus2 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey Guys,
Thanks for the help, all I have to do is connect to the net, the drivers seem to have loaded ok. I have checked the Device Manager and there's no ( yellow ? ! ) so all seems ok there. I just can't connect via my desktop now. 
Can any-one tell me the settings for this, my desktop is on Virginmedia broadband 20Mb.
Many thanks in advance
Lexus2


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

how is the desktop connected to the internet? . . do you have a wireless router?


----------

